

Superyachts of the rich and famous - portfolioexec
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/the_way_we_live/article4995367.ece

======
gaius
_Tom Perkins, the venture capitalist who owns one of the most beautiful modern
yachts, Maltese Falcon, says that people buy boats for the prestige but they
soon fall in love with the waves. I am about to sail my boat down to Mexico.
I've been around Cape Horn and to Alaska. It's in my blood now. It's a
wonderful challenge_

"Challenge" is doing that in a Volvo Open 70 (which people do take into the
Southern Ocean, that's _real_ sailing). It's like Bear Grylls on TV. Yeah he
can survive the wilderness... With nothing more than a film crew and fleet of
support vehicles, including a helicopter. What's the point?

------
parenthesis
I'd be worried about piracy.

------
portfolioexec
Who's next in line to place an order?!

